# New to goats, looking for fencing suggestions



## dnmccoy (May 8, 2018)

So I am getting 4 pygmy goats and am trying to figure out if its better to have a stationary pen or a mobile one I can move around in a 4 acre field to allow them to graze fresh grass. If the portable pen is ok then Im looking at fencing options. 16 foot panels with t posts vs a 4' solar electric premier 1 netting that I can move around. I thought it would be nice to move them around and let them graze fresh grass. New to goats, they wont be ready for pickup for a month or so , so were trying to get our ducks in a row


----------



## Latestarter (May 13, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to BYH from NE TX! So glad you joined us. There's a wealth of info, knowledge and experience shared in the multitude of threads. Browse around and see what interesting stuff you can find. By all means post away when the desire strikes you, especially if you have questions (provide as much detail/info as possible and pictures truly help)... With all the great folks here, generally someone will respond in no time at all. Please make yourself at home!I know there are folks who use the electronetting but it's best if you train the goats to it first, in a safe enclosed area, so there are no accidents. Just so you know, most goats much prefer to browse vice graze. If you have young trees, ornamental plantings, a garden, flowers, etc... You know, things you do NOT want the goats to eat/destroy, those are the very things they will be most interested in getting to. Goats are VERY smart at escaping as well, so be aware. Fencing is your first line of defense as well, so remember, the number one killer of small livestock is dogs... strays, the neighbor's or your own. It's not just to keep your goats in, but to keep predators out.

PLEASE put at least your general location in your profile. It could be very important if/when you ask for or offer help or advice. You know, climate issues and such. I recommend at least your state as most folks won't be able to figure out where if you put anything more specific (county, town, street, etc) by itself.  Old folks like me  will never remember & look there first. To add it, mouse hover over Account top right and a drop down will appear. Click on Personal Details and scan down. You'll see the spot for Location. Then go to the bottom and save changes.  Thanks! Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## dnmccoy (May 15, 2018)

FIxed it, still looking for suggestions


----------



## Latestarter (May 15, 2018)

Moving cattle panels and T posts is going to be (IMHO) a royal PITA. Since you have a large area that you'd like to move them around in, you can get two 160' lengths of the electric net fencing. You can set one up and when time to move them, set the other up right next to it and move them into it and remove the first one. Just keep doing that as you move them around the area. I suppose if you build/buy a shelter for them and put it in the center, you could form 4 rotating paddocks around it and just keep the shelter in one place. Or you could make the shelter mobile/tow-able and move it along with the animals to the next area. You'll be surprised at how quickly a bunch of goats can bring an area down to bare dirt.

My personal belief is that perimeter fencing should be the first and highest priority. That will give you a "buffer" between your inside movable pens and the perimeter. Not really enough specific information provided to make specific recommendations: acreage shape/dimensions, "lay of the land", obstacles, budget, soil conditions, bldgs, access to water, ingress/egress needs, etc. Really, you just need to decide what's going to work best for you & your animals in your situation and go for it... What works for me might not be ideal for you. You also might want/need to do things in stages over time.  

I would suggest however that whatever you do, do the best you can afford the first time around. Doing it right (even though more expensive) the first time will save you time, money, and lots of additional work down the line. It also adds real value to the property rather than an issue for a future potential buyer should you need/decide to sell. 

Hope you'll let us know what you decide and how it works out for you.


----------



## dnmccoy (May 15, 2018)

I apologize for the vagueness, I wasnt really sure what all to add.

My initial idea was to make a mobile shelter on skids I can move around when I move the pen. Feed and water will move with the shelter.

I really didnt want to fence in the entire 4 acres, thats why I was trying to figure out what would be the best option long term.

We could probably look at getting 2 sets of the nets for when we move them, I wasnt sure how I wouldve move them while moving the fence line


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 15, 2018)

I use in step in plastic post and poly wire from tsc it is easy and cheap. Get a good fencer I use a 100 mile one. It hurts. Made my Billy faintand roll over when he got shocked yesterday. By the way I use two wires one knee high and the other about half way between the ground and the knee high one. I don't have any perimeter fences


----------



## dnmccoy (May 15, 2018)

I know its cheaper to use the strand type, but how would it be as far as moving it around to fresh growth?


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 15, 2018)




----------



## dnmccoy (May 15, 2018)

How tall would we need to run it to make sure they cant jump it?


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 15, 2018)

Knee high works for me and my goats. I just step down the grass or weed eat it.


----------



## dnmccoy (May 15, 2018)

I appreciate taking the time to show me your setup, clears up alot!


----------



## dnmccoy (May 15, 2018)

Probably a silly question, but how does that setup hold up to wind and or snow?


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Simpleterrier (May 15, 2018)

Here is another good one. These were last year I have them eat it down good before.i move them. It is for weed control.


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 15, 2018)

Works good with wind and was still.up this spring. It would depend how deep the snow gets. My goats don't go out much in the snow just to the hay and back to the shed.


----------



## Simpleterrier (May 15, 2018)

Just to let u know most people will over kill the fence but this is what works for me and my goats.


----------



## dnmccoy (May 15, 2018)

Do the electric fences like that type need to be on a closed circuit or could I do a u shaped fence that connects to the side of my barn?


----------



## Latestarter (May 15, 2018)

I believe you can run it however you wish and terminate it that way as well, open or closed circuit. 

I confess that I'm a member of the fencing overkill crowd. I would never fence with only 2 strands like ST showed... Aside from the fact that my goats jump (and so do my dogs), I have coyotes that I know for a fact would roll over laughing at that as they can easily clear a 5' fence (but NOT and carry a kill with them). I also live out in the country and have to worry about stray dogs and what not, so fencing security is a bit higher (literally in this case) priority for me. 

Just to be clear here, just because someone lives in the suburbs or even within city limits does NOT mean there are no canine (among other) threats. The CITY of Chicago has a coyote population of ~1500 animals... that's down town! The number one killer of small farm animals is the dog... strays, your neighbor's, or yours... Just sayin.  Your #1 defense for your livestock is your fencing...


----------

